# INTINST (boards member) had surgery and is a bit down: Let's cheer him up!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Our devoted friend *INTINST:* (HE IS A MAJOR PLAYER ON THESE BOARDS)

* Intinst is the laughter and basically the sole entertainer on the INFINITY thread:*

Had SURGERY the other day and has not yet been able to walk. He is a bit down in the dumps and I thought he could use some cheering up...(Dori...we could use your clown ensemble; miss you...come back).

*PLEASE* let's do our part in return for all that he provides us on a daily basis.

Posting pictures and jokes is a lot of work (posting pics is a pain in the A_ _ and then some!!) He makes it all seem so simple and posts hundreds of pics, jokes, stories...etc...for our enjoyment. LET'S SHOW HIM HOW MUCH WE *APPRECIATE HIM* and CHEER HIM UP...

*INTINST* BDH...(Loon; that stands for Boards Dear Hubby...lol; what am I saying..._one DH is enough!!_)
*THIS IS FOR YOU:* CHEER UP...BETTER DAYS ARE COMING...









AND...In case I don't say it enough *(Infinity thread)*:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know how to post any fancy stuff, but get well soon!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you.  I have printed it and will take it to him tomorrow.  He did request I come home tonight and post that he was doing better today (my comments are in the bump thread).


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Intinst we miss you and hope you are feeling better soon.  Loonlover, take care of yourself as well.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Get better quick Intinst, it just ain't the same without you!!! =)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleBoards members are waiting for you to come back, Intinst! 









Get better soon (but listen to your doctors and don't overdo it!)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope this is you soon, Intinst.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't you be stretching this out to take advantage of Loon. I'll kick your butt. 
AND...

This is *NOT* your nurse









THIS *IS*:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Intinst, get well soon. The place ain't the same without you.

Here's a     for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Intinst! I hope you're feeling better soon!!

Maybe this will cheer you up. My friend took this photo recently. Free straws!










Vicki


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hope you're back on your feet (literally!) soon. I've been wondering where you were.

Loonlover, you take care of yourself, too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Your in our thoughts, feel better soon.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cobbie said:


>


I'm going to use the last posting here to say Get Well, and we miss you instint. And a big hello to Loon Lover.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Get Well Soon, Intinst... but listen to your doctor and your WIFE!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I was wondering why I hadn't seen any cool graphics lately. Hope you are up and about soon   Just remember to listen to the doctors and PT folks they do know what they are talking about even though you will think you can do more or less than they are telling you to do 

One thing that helped me thru my broken arm and shoulder and surgeries was knowing that each day was better than the one before (even when you don't think so it is honest)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Get Well Soon Intinst. We miss You.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon, Instinst!
While you're recovering, you can learn how snowpeople make babies:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Intinst, you are much loved and much missed. Can't wait till you're home and better.  

deb


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope you feel better soon. We miss you around here.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Intinst - Feel better soon!  We miss you!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Feel better intinst! Missing you and sending healing energy...

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Get back to work! *Whip-crack*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Get back to work! *Whip-crack*


You men! 

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hope you're up and at 'em soon. In the meantime, in order to lift your spirits, why don't you take some time to browse through the Infinity thread.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A little airline humor to brighten your day.

Airplane maintenance

"Squawks" are problem listings that pilots generally leave for maintenance crews to fix before the next flight. Here are some squawks submitted by US Air Force pilots and the replies from the maintenance crews.

(P) = Problem (S) = Solution


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Left inside main tire almost needs replacement

(S) Almost replaced left inside main tire


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Test flight OK, except autoland very rough

(S) Autoland not installed on this aircraft


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) #2 Propeller seeping prop fluid

(S) #2 Propeller seepage normal - #1 #3 and #4 propellers lack normal seepage


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Something loose in cockpit

(S) Something tightened in cockpit


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Evidence of leak on right main landing gear

(S) Evidence removed


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) DME volume unbelievably loud

(S) Volume set to more believable level


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Dead bugs on windshield

(S) Live bugs on order


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Autopilot in altitude hold mode produces a 200 fpm descent

(S) Cannot reproduce problem on ground


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) IFF inoperative

(S) IFF always inoperative in OFF mode (IFF-Identification Friend or Foe)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick

(S) That's what they're there for


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Number three engine missing

(S) Engine found on right wing after brief search


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Aircraft handles funny

(S) Aircraft warned to straighten up, "fly right" and be serious


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(P) Target Radar hums

(S) Reprogrammed Target Radar with the lyrics


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

((((Intinst))))

I am sending you best wishes for a super speedy recovery! Hope you are back with us SOON!!!! Of course, I have to admit that you are one who occasionally (ok, frequently) stumps me on the Infinity word game thread! I sometimes resort to the online dictionary to see what the heck the word means to be able to continue. Hurry back, my brain needs the stimulation!!!! =D


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry I can't do the fancy stuff but I can wish you Better, Better and Better!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

char said:


> Sorry I can't do the fancy stuff but I can wish you Better, Better and Better!


Or, as the nuns used to say:

Good, better, best
Never let it rest
Until your good is better
And your better, best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

"The doctor said he would have me on my feet in two weeks."

"And did he?"

"Yes, I had to sell the car to pay the bill."


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

WE want you back! Those nurses have NOTHING on LL... cover up and Get outta there!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if everyone here is aware of what happened that caused Intinst to need the surgery... thankfully I happened to be there with a camera. Get better soon my wrestling buddy...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

911jason said:


> I'm not sure if everyone here is aware of what happened that caused Intinst to need the surgery... thankfully I happened to be there with a camera. Get better soon my wrestling buddy...


Sure you weren't the one shaking the pole?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon! Here is something that still makes me laugh. Hopefully I'm not the only one...LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for Tequila. I forgot how funny that is...

Here's one of my all time favorite videos...I love these guys, they are so cute and they sing so well...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> A little airline humor to brighten your day.


If this doesn't brighten your day, nothing will!

Feel better soon, instint!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Get Well Soon​


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I figured that boobies might make him feel better...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I figured that boobies might make him feel better...


You're right Scarlet! He DOES seem to like


Spoiler



BOOBIES


!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Intinst, all of these cheered me up, I hope it worked for you too and you are ready for that trip home!  We Miss you!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Hope you get better soon. I am missing your pictures. Good luck going home. And good luck to Loonlover!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I figured that boobies might make him feel better...


Oooh, those are your shots from Galapagos!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Annnnd Heeeee'sss Back k k k k!
Thanks for all the well wishes, my KB buddies! Probably going to have to give me a couple three weeks to get back up to and any inadvertant typos about fins or fising please forgive me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh qnd scarlett, you know me too well. loved the picture of


Spoiler



Boobies


!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

intinst said:


> Annnnd Heeeee'sss Back k k k k!
> Thanks for all the well wishes, my KB buddies! Probably going to have to give me a couple three weeks to get back up to and any inadvertant typos about fins or fising please forgive me.


There's the man!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

((((Intinst)))))

LOL! Welcome back!!!! Typos welcome too! =)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Oh qnd scarlett, you know me too well. loved the picture of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


couldn't find any fins... well, maybe I can....

Hope you feel as frisky as this guy









And not like this one...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome back Intinst, we've missed you!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Intinst,
My friend, know that we do indeed miss you.
It is my sincere wish that you take the time to heal correctly and completely.
We are virtual family.
So this is from you "pain in the xss" brother.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome back, Intinst! You really were missed around here!  Now is the time to be gentle and patient with yourself (and Loonlover.) Give yourself time to heal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Intinst!!!!

So glad you're home!! Get plenty of rest--it helps you heal!

Betsy


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Oof, get well soon! Rest well and nothing too extreme in the meantime ^^


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*WELCOME BACK...*
Don't you ever do that again...leaving us to fend for ourselves; and your poor Mrs. having to deal with us. How could you? 

Seriously, take your time...do the right thing. That my friend, means no trying to be a hero. Let things heal properly; stop when you are supposed to and follow directions!! If you don't, I already told Loon; I'll come personally whip you back into shape...the way it was done in Dirty Rotten Scoundrels!! 

You were missed.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooray!  So glad you are back.  Don't overdo and be extra nice to LL.  You really have been missed.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In addition to the millions of reasons I already have to be nice to LL now all she has to do is take my walker away, and I can't move! Can't think of anyone I'd rather be tied to, though, now and forever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwww......



Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome back intinst. Hope you're back on your feet in no time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

intinst said:


> In addition to the millions of reasons I already have to be nice to LL now all she has to do is take my walker away, and I can't move! Can't think of anyone I'd rather be tied to, though, now and forever.


Since you can't drive to the store to get LL some flowers, I'll give you some to pass on.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay!  Glad you're back!

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sooo happy you're back with us.  You were missed.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, so I hope you are feeling up to helping me move this weekend... just in case, I ordered in some professional movers to help us out from The Sexy Movers Company. I thought we might get this type of help, 









buuuuttttt.... here's what showed up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, so I hope you are feeling up to helping me move this weekend... just in case, I ordered in some professional movers to help us out from The Sexy Movers Company. I thought we might get this type of help,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, those are the guys I ordered.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I bet they got our addresses swapped!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So glad you are back.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Woohoooo!  You're back! Hope you recuperate quickly.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> In addition to the millions of reasons I already have to be nice to LL now all she has to do is take my walker away, and I can't move! Can't think of anyone I'd rather be tied to, though, now and forever.


How sweet!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome back Intinst... hope you're up and around soon.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> BTW, LL, is your name LoonLover because you love Intinst, and you think he's a bit of a loon? Just wonderin'.


While that might be almost as accurate as the real reason, I chose that name because I really enjoyed watching and listening to the loons when we vacationed in Minnesota.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome back friend!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad to see you back bet it feels great to be home


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome Back Intinst .


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So glad you're back. We missed you.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

loonlover said:


> While that might be almost as accurate as the real reason, I chose that name because I really enjoyed watching and listening to the loons when we vacationed in Minnesota.


I thought the bird was the reason for your nickname, but had to ask.  (Then, I went back and modified my posting, as I didn't want to disparage our Intinst, especially since he's only recently returned to us.) Having spent some vacation time in MN, I have to agree with your about the feathered loons.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

intinst said:


> In addition to the millions of reasons I already have to be nice to LL now all she has to do is take my walker away, and I can't move! Can't think of anyone I'd rather be tied to, though, now and forever.


Awwww...Loonlover, did you see the nice thing DH wrote about you?...Brownie Points.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

So happy you're back Intinst.  You keep everyone in line when we get unruly.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


>


Hey, that's my order. How did it go astray. 

Ed Patterson


----------

